

73,000 Security Cameras Viewable Online Due to Use of Default Passwords - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/top-security-stories/73000-security-cameras-viewable-online-due-to-use-of-default-passwords/#.VFzF6xBvu7E.twitter

======
tomasz207
Manufacturers should make changing the password a mandatory part of initial
set-up.

